# Fine gas and steam valves for Accucraft



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi folks

Last week I received a pair of The Train Department's fine control valves for my Quarry Hunslet, and the first thing to say is that they are fine quality too! They are beautifully made and turned out to be incredibly easy to fit.

As the steam regulator valve is a universal one, I tried it first on my manual control Ruby, where it is a direct replacement. 



Then I fitted it to the Quarry Hunslet which had a very stiff regulator when hot. I had to shorten the spindle for this.



And finally, I installed the gas valve which is specifically for the Hunslet. There are versions for other locos on Jay's website.



Although Jay supplies products of my design, I have no connection with these valves other than as a very happy customer!
Cheers
Chris


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

I too have used them and found them very helpful in creating a usable speed range and fine control on the flame. 
Dave


----------



## Malcolm (Aug 3, 2011)

I have put them on both the EMMA and the Hunslet. They definitely provide fine control of both speed and the gas.

Best Regards to All,
Malcolm


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

You are working on Thanksgiving Day? Oh, wait a minute--that's just in the colonies.

Cheers,


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Posted By steamtom1 on 28 Nov 2013 12:10 PM 
Chris,

You are working on Thanksgiving Day? Oh, wait a minute--that's just in the colonies.

Cheers,



Working? This isn't working Tom - just 'playing trains' with a camera! 
I was over staying with the Connecticut branch of my family for the 2012 Thanksgiving and it was a wonderful day - definitely to be repeated. So Happy Thanksgiving to you all!
Cheers
Chris


----------



## gearhead (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi Chris:

My name is Karl Boe and I want to thank you for making the cool videos describing the installation and use of my products. I own Affordable Steam Engines LLC in Portland, Oregon. Jason at the Train Department is my dealer and has been selling my products since last spring. I am very grateful to Jason for his help in coming up with the various configurations of my products so they will fit various locomotives. Jason has access to far more locomotives than I and his help has made it possible to modify my existing products so they will fit as many applications as possible.

An example is the gas valve for your Hunslet. Jason informed me that the 80 pitch fine threaded valve body, that threads into the Accucraft valve body, would not clear the boiler jacket if I remember correctly. The hex on the standard unit is to large a diameter. This allowed me to setup a production run of valve bodies that have a turned outer diameter and a screw slot instead, so it will fit your loco.

Here is a video of how I make the original design of the gas needle for scratch builders and my own gas tanks. It is a short body with integral knurled knob meant to be soldered into a gas tank, but the needle and o-ring configuration is basically the same as what I make for Accucraft gas tanks. It was after I made and tested this valve design with the 80 pitch thread, that it occurred to me I could make a valve body and needle that could replace the stock Accucraft. After making one and trying it on my Ruby with a radiant poker burner, I knew it would make a good product for the live steam community.




My own website and business plan are moving slower that I had expected because I started working pretty much full time with Larry Staver at Staver Locomotive, also in Portland. Also, I spent the last year editing a documentary on the first electric Interurban Railroad in the US and its history, which ate up much time but is finally finished. 

We will soon be upgrading the Staver Locomotive website as I build my own. But Larry is keeping me so busy having fun machining steam engines and parts, making gadgets, laser cutting, fixing machines, designing tools and products, and building and modifying the railroad, that I am very happy to have Jason at the Train Department to make my products available...thanks Jason.

I'm working 7 days a week to keep up, but since my work is what I would want to do anyway, its not so bad. In fact, today is Thanksgiving, but I just got cleaned out of certain gas needles by an order from Jason, so I am making more as I type, but I will have to go out and load a new stick of barstock into the lathe soon. And Jenn my better half has dinner about ready.

Thanks again for the videos Chris

Karl Boe
gearhead
Affordable Steam Engines LLC


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

My pleasure Karl - and it is great to hear from you and about your many activities! 

As I mentioned up top, the quality of your stuff is superb and I was mesmerised watching your video. The limit of my engineering skill is playing with my old Myford Super 7 lathe, so watching your CNC is like watching magic! 

I look forward to seeing your website in due course, though I know, only too well, how much time it takes..... 

All the best 
Chris


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Chris Thanks for posting. I have been thinking of Karl's replacement parts recently, and you made things easy for me. That is quite a notable difference, and on a 3/8" cyl. ruby too.


Karl, Glad to hear your endeavors are moving froward. Jason brings a lot to live steam in the U.S. and I'm glad you guys were able to team up to bring some much needed parts to market. I'll be ordering some from the Train Dept. soon for my project.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Karl, thanks for posting. I have installed a number of your valves, purchased from Jason, and see the improved performance. As a retired experimental machinist, I appreciate the fine quality and reasonable prices of your products. 

Thanks again, and to Jason for finding and stocking goodies like these. 

Larry


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

I have now had a chance to try the steam valve on my modified Accucraft Edrig which has radio control on the regulator.
The radio control installation is basic and the regulator movement (about 45 degrees) is not adjustable without re-bendingt he control rod, so I thought I would try it as is. I simple substituted the regulator from the Quarry Hunslet and steamed up.

The standard gas valve gave me all the usual drama but with steam up on the bench I got a reasonable speed at the wheels , so it was out to try it. My track does not have serious grades, more humps that will stall a train easily. The result is as follows:

1. With two Swift coaches and five Swift tankers (over 12lbs) I needed about 40psi and it was absolutely fine with full throttle for the tough parts. With 50psi on the gauge, I didn't need to use more than 2/3 throttle on the steepest part.
2. Smooth starting was easier due to the long travel on the toggle, but it is still a case of throttling back when it gets unstuck and starts to move.
3. Stopping is a joy - close the regulator and (with this weight behind it) it will drift to a halt. 
4. With a shorter control arm (a new hole to be drilled) and a shorter rod, I will get more movement, but only a little is needed to cope with heavier trains on my gradients. 


So it is a matter of experimenting - if you want to pull 10kg up a 1:40 it will probably not do it, but for me it looks like a great modification. I have already ordered one for this loco together with the gas valve.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw the Add in my new Sitg and am thinking of trying one out after reading comments here. Later RJD


----------

